# What you know about crack?



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a few questions. I'll give you the story first. I've taken in a friend of a friend so I can get him off the street. He told me up front that he's a recovering crack addict. I told him that if he ever brought drugs into this house, that he would no longer be welcome here. Yesterday, I found an aluminum pipe with black resin :S I also found some rocks. He's trying to tell me that the aluminum pipe was for tobacco. I saw no tobacco, and I don't think there would be black resin if it were. I could be wrong--please, tell me if I am. As far as the rocks... is there anything I can do to tell if it's actually what I think it is? I want to be as careful as possible in figuring this out. Unfortunately, this is an area in which I'm not very educated. If anyone has had any experience with crack rocks, could you please share your wisdom with me? I'm feeling a little stuck here, and I want to make the right decision.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Crack rocks are usually yellowish. Of course he's lying to you, people smoke crack or crystal meth out of aluminum, not tobacco. People roll tobacco in rolling papers. The aluminum is to make sure the crack gets to an especially high heat. It also has a smell, like, I can't really describe it. It's not the smell of tobacco or marijuana, it's less musky and more chemical, but more a more subtle chemical smell, not strong or pungent, because cocaine is actually a plant.


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nobody is going to smoke tobacco out of an aluminum pipe lol. That's what I used to use to smoke spice. I don't really know anything about crack though.


----------



## ambiguous entity (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't bother with cocaine anymore. 80% of cocaine in the US is tainted with Levamisole, which is more dangerous than the cocaine itself. So, a certain percentage of the crack you inhale would be levamisole.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

He was almost certainly smoking rock.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

It sounds like crack. Certainly not tobacco.

Crack is the worst smell I have ever smelled. It's like...rancid chemicals. Burning, rancid chemicals. I hate it so much.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

This stuff is yellowish. It smells sweet though when it's burnt. It also hardens back up after you melt it. Resin looks brownish blackish... Like oil kinda.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright, time for my cigarrete. Nothing like smoking out of a giant metal pole. 

Not to be mean or anything, but wake up and smell the roses @Ace Face LOL


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> Alright, time for my cigarrete. Nothing like smoking out of a giant metal pole.
> 
> Not to be mean or anything, but wake up and smell the roses @Ace Face LOL


You have no idea what this situation has done to me and my family. I don't appreciate the jokes right now.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hard core addicts don't just straighten up because someone takes them in and shows them kindness. They use people to enable them to keep being addicts. Until he hits rock bottom, hes going to use anyone or anything he can get to enable his addiction.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Hard core addicts don't just straighten up because someone takes them in and shows them kindness. They use people to enable them to keep being addicts. Until he hits rock bottom, hes going to use anyone or anything he can get to enable his addiction.


His car is broken down in my driveway. I'm not sure where to take him either.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Ace Face said:


> His car is broken down in my driveway. I'm not sure where to take him either.


Is there an affordable treatment program around there? You could tell him if he goes to treatment and stays there, you will have his car fixed. If you have the money. I would find something to do with him.. hes just going to put a strain on everyone and potentially have dangerous people come around once he gets comfortable there.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> You have no idea what this situation has done to me and my family. I don't appreciate the jokes right now.


If you say so


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

It's crack. Throw him out of your house immediately and do not talk to him ever again under ANY circumstance even if he is dying.

I used to smoke meth.


----------



## yello (Oct 14, 2011)

If he wants to quit, and if you want to help him, you should give him some ibogaine.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I know quite a bit about crack.

1. It was used for crack. But everyone has come to that conclusion as well.

2. did one end have tape or something else on it to stop them from burning their mouths while smoking it? If so, it was DEFINITELY a crack pipe.

3. Did one end have chore boy in it? If you find a product call chore boy lying around, he was DEFINITELY smoking crack. They put it in the pipe as a filter when they smoke the rock.

4. Crack, like others have mentioned, is a white/yellow color. It looks like plaque to me, lol. I don't know what it smells like, but it should be a bit soft or crumbly.

5. Sometimes they will cook the cocaine themselves on a spoon, so if you see your spoons disappearing, then he again, is DEFINITELY smoking crack.

6. Crack highs don't last very long, so generally a smoker has to do it quite often, so they will light up anywhere pretty much. They usually have really blood shot eyes, but not like with smoking weed. They aren't relaxed after smoking it since it makes them jittery. Since he is lying about it, he will be trying to act normal but you'll be able to tell something is wrong.

7. When they have the crack on them, and its a small amount, they usually keep it in their hand. So if his hand is always in his pocket or he is walking around with something small in his fist, its probably some crack. They dont want to lose it so they keep a close eye on it.

8. I know that cocaine is cut with baking soda and cooked to form crack, so if you find a pot with water in it, and a jar with white residue and some baking soda in your kitchen well..he was cooking crack. I think crack has a sweet smell when its cooking, though I can't remember. 

9. Crack pipes are called "stems" and they look differently from bongs (for weed) and pipes used for meth. They are usually cylinders with small diameters. I've seen antennas broken up and used as crack pipes. A corner store in my neighborhood used to sell "ink pens" and when you took all the pieces apart, you'd have a glass stem left to smoke crack from since its illegal to sell the pipes alone. Generally the diameter is no bigger than a centimeter, but might be a little bigger. 

10. Some crack is sold in vials, but I've seen it mostly done it baggys. Not the kind they use for dime bags of weed either. Generally crack is portioned off into small corners of plastic and the plastic is twisted and ripped off and then burned to keep the crack inside. So if you find bits of plastic around...yea he is smoking crack.

11. Look at his index and thumb on both hands and his lips. Are they burned or browned from holding a hot pipe?

12. When a person smokes too much crack they can sometimes get really sick and start throwing up even if they haven't eaten anything. He will probably try to hide the sickness so you don't expect anything. Don't let it slide. 

Verdict:


I say get rid of his ass. One thing that I've learned is that you can't trust a crack head. they will do anything to get the drug. They have no shame after a while. They will lie, steal, cheat, and hurt anyone who gets in their way with no remorse. I know you probably feel bad for him, but you can't save someone that doesn't want to be saved. Its really hard for people to get off of drugs like crack and I've seen people addicted to the shit for decades. I've seen people lose literally everything over it. They will stoop to the lowest of levels for crack. It aint worth it man. Wash your hands of this situation before you get screwed over. Don't wait until you come home and some of your stuff is missing because he sold it and skipped out on you. Refer him to a rehab or something.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> I have a few questions. I'll give you the story first. I've taken in a friend of a friend so I can get him off the street. He told me up front that he's a recovering crack addict. I told him that if he ever brought drugs into this house, that he would no longer be welcome here. Yesterday, I found an aluminum pipe with black resin :S I also found some rocks. *He's trying to tell me that the aluminum pipe was for tobacco.* I saw no tobacco, and I don't think there would be black resin if it were. I could be wrong--please, tell me if I am. As far as the rocks... is there anything I can do to tell if it's actually what I think it is? I want to be as careful as possible in figuring this out. Unfortunately, this is an area in which I'm not very educated. If anyone has had any experience with crack rocks, could you please share your wisdom with me? I'm feeling a little stuck here, and I want to make the right decision.


That part literally made me laugh out loud! :laughing: Protip: Nobody smokes tobacco out of an aluminum pipe. Hell, hardly anybody left that smokes tobacco out of pipes period. :laughing:

If I were you, I'd get the junkie out of my house *ASAP*! Crackheads aren't known for their honesty, they are known for doing ANYTHING it takes to get their next fix. If that means stealing all of their elderly grandmother's belongings and selling them, they'll do it. If he gets desperate, he will steal all your stuff and sell it to buy more crack. Nothing personal, but the addiction will certainly lead to it. I've seen junkies rob their families blind, prostitute their girlfriends, prostitute themselves, rob gas stations without taking any measure to keep themselves from getting caught, etc. In a nutshell, they are VERY desperate people and you definitely don't one want living in your house. Especially if it is just a "friend of a friend."


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@Promethea please close this thread.


----------

